
Feature Flags for Mobile Apps - swampthing
http://apptimize.com/feature-flags-launch/
======
CameronBanga
I get that the market for this likely isn't very large, so higher priced, but
the pricing personally just feels out of line compared to other similar
developer tools.

The only companies that could afford to use this are the cash pumped start-
ups, who have the talent and luxury where they could likely roll something
similar from scratch. There's no way small independent projects or open source
apps could afford this.

I'd love to implement this in the work we do for clients. But we do so many
apps for different clients that it would be a non starter. Looks cool, but
couldn't see the cost working ever.

~~~
nancyhua
We wanted to have a free tier for smaller apps/ independent projects, so
Apptimize is free for under 10k users. If you have a lot of apps, please
contact us to discuss custom options bc we want to figure out something that
can work and be accessible.

